# Glock 19 Second Generation Lower Replacement



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

So I have a Glock 19 2nd Gen that I've had since the late 80s. I love it and have no problems with it. But I have a dilemma. With ammo so expensive and in such short supply, I want to buy a Mantis X10 target practice system. Unfortunately, this system requires that the pistol has a rail attachment under the barrel. My 2nd Gen does not have said rail. So I'm wondering if I 3rd or 4th Gen lower will fit with the 2nd Gen upper?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> So I have a Glock 19 2nd Gen that I've had since the late 80s. I love it and have no problems with it. But I have a dilemma. With ammo so expensive and in such short supply, I want to buy a Mantis X10 target practice system. Unfortunately, this system requires that the pistol has a rail attachment under the barrel. My 2nd Gen does not have said rail. So I'm wondering if I 3rd or 4th Gen lower will fit with the 2nd Gen upper?


IIRC, probably not, Gen-3 and above will not interchange at some level with 1 and 2,

we can't have them so no reason to learn the differences.

Go buy a cheap Ruger to practice with, more reliable than most conversion units.

Why would it need a rail???


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

ActionJackson said:


> So I have a Glock 19 2nd Gen that I've had since the late 80s. I love it and have no problems with it. But I have a dilemma. With ammo so expensive and in such short supply, I want to buy a Mantis X10 target practice system. Unfortunately, this system requires that the pistol has a rail attachment under the barrel. My 2nd Gen does not have said rail. So I'm wondering if I 3rd or 4th Gen lower will fit with the 2nd Gen upper?


I believe that it will work. The differences should not be anything that would interfere with the operation of the pistol. To me, though, it just sounds like a good reason to buy a new Glock 19. The whole one is none and two is one concept...:tango_face_smile:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Why not go to GlockTalk?
https://www.glocktalk.com/threads/gen-2-slide-on-a-gen-3-frame.1405862/


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> IIRC, probably not, Gen-3 and above will not interchange at some level with 1 and 2,
> 
> we can't have them so no reason to learn the differences.
> 
> ...


I was hoping to practice with one of my "carries" (which is my Glock). I suppose a local gun shop could work a trade and I could pay the difference for a new model. I'm just pretty fond of this weapon since I've had it for so long and it's so accurate in my hand.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> I believe that it will work. The differences should not be anything that would interfere with the operation of the pistol. To me, though, it just sounds like a good reason to buy a new Glock 19. The whole one is none and two is one concept...:tango_face_smile:


I'm thinking you're right!!


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

AquaHull said:


> Why not go to GlockTalk?
> https://www.glocktalk.com/threads/gen-2-slide-on-a-gen-3-frame.1405862/


I could but I don't want join yet another forum to have one question answered.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The thread I posted stated a member sent his G17,2 into Glock and it came back with a gen 3 frame

Here's one with a G19.2 slide, on a g23.3 frame

https://www.glocktalk.com/threads/c...m-slide-on-gen-3-frame.1812520/#post-28419100

G19.2 slide on G19.3 frame

https://www.glocktalk.com/threads/will-gen2-g19-slide-fit-on-gen3-g19-frame.1334492/#post-17180415

Here's 492 results.
https://www.glocktalk.com/search/17357/?page=2&q=Gen+2+slide+on+gen3+frame&o=relevance


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I haven't been to GlockTalk in a very long time

Massad Ayoob has a "Go Ask The Expert Self Defense Forum" there.

https://www.glocktalk.com/forums/gate-self-defense-forum.256/


----------



## Wedrownik (Sep 22, 2020)

Time to get a second glock  While I am not a glock fan, I totally understand having a sidearm for a while and trusting it. My duty sidearm is a personally owned SA XD. I had it for over 12 years now, probably over 20K rounds down the pipe and with regular maintenance of spring replacemt from time to time I trust it with my life (literally).

So - get another glock for a trainer and a spare and keep this one as your primary.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

AquaHull said:


> The thread I posted stated a member sent his G17,2 into Glock and it came back with a gen 3 frame
> 
> Here's one with a G19.2 slide, on a g23.3 frame
> 
> ...


Okay. I just read that thread. It does appear that it's possible to mix and match. I wish I could be positive though. Those lowers/frames are a bit pricy. Maybe I can find a cheaper on on Ebay.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A Polymer 80 lower may work.

Maybe take all the parts out, crack the frame and send it to G-Lock.

You'll get a new frame with new internals.:vs_cool:


----------

